# MECA 3x event collinsville,va VA state finals 9-11-11



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

this should be an awesome show. hope to see you guys there ;D


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

September eleventh might be a bit sensitive to some people, but then again maybe a comp will bring out a few individuals working towards finals.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

ragnaroksq said:


> this should be an awesome show. hope to see you guys there ;D



I still plan on coming down and listening.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

did you get the p9 from dave? also, will you bring the audiocontrol rta


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll be there for both shows.

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-10-11VA.pdf

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-11-11VA.pdf


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

L


tintbox said:


> I'll be there for both shows.
> 
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-10-11VA.pdf
> 
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-11-11VA.pdf


Mr. Tintbox,
Tom Shaw has said a lot of positive things about your system. Can't wait to get a demo


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> I'm planning on being there.


Can't wait to hear the BMW. Is your friend from Charleston coming to the show?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

ragnaroksq said:


> L
> 
> Mr. Tintbox,
> Tom Shaw has said a lot of positive things about your system. Can't wait to get a demo


Right on. Thanks for the compliment. My doors open after judging. Bring a demo disc your familiar with. I'm always looking for feedback.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

@ JW:

No, he isn't going to be there, but hopefully he will make it to the NC Fall Meet on the 1st?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm going. I'm going to experiment with some different amps.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, very intriguing..... the suspense.....


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Velozity said:


> I'm going. I'm going to experiment with some different amps.


Pyramid,kenford or rockwood? Lol


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> Pyramid,kenford or rockwood? Lol


JBC and Thump Webster, all the cool kids are running JBC now, havent you heard?


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

chefhow said:


> JBC and Thump Webster, all the cool kids are running JBC now, havent you heard?


You should come to Va state finals,chef. I would love to hear the jbc system lol


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I wish I could, but its Grandparents day and my wife has me cooking a meal for 15 ppl at our house...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> Pyramid,kenford or rockwood? Lol




Legacy, no doubt. I'll probably bring the BOSS too. Maybe even an Audiobahn...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Killing right there. BOSS is the Bomb Digity!


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

tintbox said:


> I'll be there for both shows.
> 
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-10-11VA.pdf
> 
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-11-11VA.pdf


good luck today tintbox. see you guys at the show tomorrow!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a fantastic time hanging with you guys. Mike (tintbox) it was great to finally meet you, and I hope you will able to make it down to NC (I have a couple more discs for you). Thank you all for letting me listen to your incredible systems!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I forgot to add... it was great seeing you again Ramos.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

So, How did everybody do?
Scores, placement, pics??
We're all waiting.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Notloudenuf said:


> So, How did everybody do?
> Scores, placement, pics??
> We're all waiting.


bertholomy and tintbox tied for first. I had to leave early so I don't know who won. jason took a few pics. hopefully he will post them soon ;D


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I left a little early as well, but I know that Mike (Velocity) got best of show. Well Done! and after recently changing amps as well. 

Steve did the scoring, and he scored it tight (his words).


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

mike aka tintbox aka crazy ass. nice meeting you today. hopefully i will get to hear they system next time. i'm sure that i will enjoy the cobalt at the next show lol


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

ragnaroksq said:


> mike aka tintbox aka crazy ass. nice meeting you today. hopefully i will get to hear they system next time. i'm sure that i will enjoy the cobalt at the next show lol


After this weekend I might go buy one. Nice meeting as well.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I had a fantastic time hanging with you guys. Mike (tintbox) it was great to finally meet you, and I hope you will able to make it down to NC (I have a couple more discs for you). Thank you all for letting me listen to your incredible systems!


It was a pleasure meeting as well and thanks for the disc.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Toolbox, did you get a score in without any RCA issues?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

No RCA issues. Some tough judging. I guess I know what to expect at finals.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Good seeing you again Jason. I enjoyed listening to everyone's car's that allowed me seat time. Interesting scores at this show


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

It was great seeing everybody! I too am bummed out about the whole thing. It's a 3X event so there should've been three judges. So the other two bailed on him...okay fair enough. But then we should'nt have had to pay more than we would've at a 2X show since there was only one judge. And IF it was known even a day in advance that there would only have been one judge, it should've been posted on the website to alert the competitors. Had I seen that then I would not have gone to the show. I didn't need the points, I just wanted to be judged three more times before finals.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

That sounds fair enough. I didn't realize the 3x events required 3 judges. That might be the event to travel to for myself..


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Velozity said:


> It was great seeing everybody! I too am bummed out about the whole thing. It's a 3X event so there should've been three judges. So the other two bailed on him...okay fair enough. But then we should'nt have had to pay more than we would've at a 2X show since there was only one judge. And IF it was known even a day in advance that there would only have been one judge, it should've been posted on the website to alert the competitors. Had I seen that then I would not have gone to the show. I didn't need the points, I just wanted to be judged three more times before finals.


At least you got raped with vaseline. Lol. Highlander sounds good. Hope to see you at the top 30 round at elite


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> At least you got raped with vaseline. Lol. Highlander sounds good. Hope to see you at the top 30 round at elite



LOL!!!! :laugh::laugh: I know right...it doesn't burn _quite_ so bad.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Also Webster man you jetted before I could hear the Audi!! Save some disc time for me next time we meet. I don't know if I'll be at SC Finals or not. Have a conflict that weekend.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Velozity said:


> Also Webster man you jetted before I could hear the Audi!! Save some disc time for me next time we meet. I don't know if I'll be at SC Finals or not. Have a conflict that weekend.


Will do. 
Conflict aka wife says you are not going to the show lol.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I miss you guys.....


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I miss you guys.....




:blush: Awwww....we miss you too! 

Everybody let's give Howard a big hug. Ready?

1, 2, 3...*squeeze*


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Velozity said:


> :blush: Awwww....we miss you too!
> 
> Everybody let's give Howard a big hug. Ready?
> 
> 1, 2, 3...*squeeze*


there is no way in hell, u could wrap your arms around Howard to give him a big squeeze:laugh:

maybe if we all joined hands, we could do a giant group on one person hug but still...
we should recruit more members for this one


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Count me in for the group hug!

Of course, I didn't take a bunch of pictures - never can remember to do that - would have been interesting to put up pics of the SPL guys!

This is what I did capture:

Webster's P9 - beautiful










Webster's Helix










Webster's subs










Webster's Front Stage (I loved the 6" subs!)










Mike (Velozity) DRZ and DSP 6 controller










Mike's subs and new Mac amps










Harold's Focal amps










Sub










Crossover










Harold's DRZ


----------

